# Problem playing wavs on SB Live! 24



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought the SB Live! 24 specifically to use with REW as my laptop did not have a line in. I am currently trying to connect it to my stereo system to play wavs. However, I have a problem playing lossless wav files from my laptop over the Soundblaster Live! in that the sound gets choppy periodically. I do not think it is a CPU utilization issue, the hard disk is okay, I have all the latest drivers, USB 2.0 and nothing else is connected to the USB ports. If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it. Thanks.

THM


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi THM,
Since your question doesn’t directly relate to REW or the BFD, I’m moving your thread to our Computers Forum. You should be able to get some informed advice here. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Worth making sure the card is set for 48k/16 bit in the device control app to minimise the USB load and checking the settings for background apps like anti-virus and anti-spyware apps in case they are doing background scans.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for your help John.

After much diagnosing it turns out it is the pcmcia wireless network card (which is one of the newer draft n cards). If I turn that off and use the older wireless card built in to the laptop the issue resolves itself. Must be a latency/cpu usage issue.

Thanks again for your help.

THM


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Interesting, I have the old Belkin pre-N card in my desktop PC and have the same problem, I disable the card to make measurements. Doesn't affect all USB devices though, I have a USB amp that I use for music and that doesn't have any problems.


----------

